# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  critical bench program

## mateo112

i just wanted to see if anyone else has tried this program. i'm currently in the second week of it and hope that it produces what it promises. 

50 POUNDS MORE ON BENCH IN TEN WEEKS

----------


## gigem

never heard of it whats it consist of?

----------


## mateo112

check it out at criticalbench.com its a workout you buy for like 40 bucks that is 10 weeks long and it supposed to up your 1 rep max on bench 50 pounds. its a full workout split and has everything right there. 

i'll let you know how its coming as i go.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i was told it wasnt worth it, well now we will see if it is, keep us posted

----------


## mateo112

> i was told it wasnt worth it, well now we will see if it is, keep us posted



sure thing

----------


## Doc.Sust

tell us also what your max is now and how many years training experience you have

----------


## mateo112

well i'm not proud of it but right now my bench max is 235. personal best is 275 last summer. bench is my weak lift as i dead over 400 easily. i stopped doing BB bench and relyed on db's so i'm assuming it went down because of that. (also poor diet and lack of dedication every now and then) i've been training off and on for 4 years now but am trying to keep at it consistenly now. 

we'll have to see if this program helps me beat my personal best.

----------


## Doc.Sust

give me a basic layout of the program. you dont have to go into very specific details but general, how many days a wk? how many sets? what exercises? do you use percentages? etc etc etc

----------


## mateo112

monday chest
tuesday legs
thursday back
friday shoulders
saturday arms

when you buy the program you enter in your current max and it fills in the weights you use for the flat bench work. everything else it says you should progress weekly. either more reps with the same weight or more weight with the same reps or 2 less reps. 

legs back and biceps are all the same exercises and same # of reps for the entire program. chest shoulders and tris all vary by week. chest you do first usually but sometimes you'll do incline first and then BB bench. some weeks you do half upper and lower reps and one week you do negatives with 40-60 pounds more than your original max.

shoulders and tris you do the same exercises but the order you do it in varys every week. military press the Db's this week opposite order next week things like that. 

reps for everything but chest shoulders and tris stays the same (10-12 range) as for chest it stays low in the 6 4 2 range. shoulders and tris goes 8 6 4 range.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> monday chest
> tuesday legs
> thursday back
> friday shoulders
> saturday arms
> 
> when you buy the program you enter in your current max and it fills in the weights you use for the flat bench work. everything else it says you should progress weekly. either more reps with the same weight or more weight with the same reps or 2 less reps. 
> 
> legs back and biceps are all the same exercises and same # of reps for the entire program. chest shoulders and tris all vary by week. chest you do first usually but sometimes you'll do incline first and then BB bench. some weeks you do half upper and lower reps and one week you do negatives with 40-60 pounds more than your original max.
> ...


incline press? if you want advice, if you are looking to raise your bench press, work flat press before incline.

----------


## mateo112

> incline press? if you want advice, if you are looking to raise your bench press, work flat press before incline.



thats what it has you do every week but one. i'm thinking its for variety something along those lines. its like week 3 that you do incline BB press first.

----------


## Doc.Sust

ok. that makes alot more sense

----------


## stacked566

I had 3 guys I train with buy the program with 0 results. IMO, you can add 50lbs just by adjusting your technique, arch/grip/setup, and power training, lockouts/board presses/ JM press/ floor press etc etc. This is of course up to a point where simply you reach your peak or injure yourself.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I had 3 guys I train with buy the program with 0 results. IMO, you can add 50lbs just by adjusting your technique, arch/grip/setup, and power training, lockouts/board presses/ JM press/ floor press etc etc. This is of course up to a point where simply you reach your peak or injure yourself.


that was the same thing i heard about the program, no good. it is an older program, it doesnt incorporate any of the newer methods of training,bands boards, lockouts etc etc and i certaily dont believe it is geared for the equiped bench shirt lifter

----------


## Sokolhasan

That's shit is suspicious, they promise 50 lbs in 10 weeks, how the hell do they know cirten people genetics, and stuff? And why would you pay for a workout plan, while there's so much free stuff in the web

----------


## mateo112

today was my third week using the program and so far i'm liking it. today was the day it has me do incline bb bench before flat. when i get to the flat bench it is increasing weights every set and going to failure for four sets. got a good pump in my chest and strength felt good today. interested to see how my strength is next week. will be doing my max on my last set for 2 reps so i'm pumped to see if i get it.

----------


## mateo112

well i did more than my last max on the last set of flat BB bench today. did 250 for 2 reps on my last set of bench (1st exercise) 2nd rep needed a spot. i did it by myself the first rep so that means i'm up 15 pounds from my last max on the last set. I'm very pleased on how much my strength has increased. imo i think its from the different type of shoulder and tricep training this program is having me do. up15 pounds on my 4th week. can't wait till i finish to see if this progams gets me what it promises, 50 pounds increase on my 1 rep max.

----------


## quarry206

What is ur height weight.. Age.??

I think the program is mainly for beginers, I used the bench program doc sust posted and went from 405lbs to 440lbs in about 4months.. And I weight 200lbs.....

Like one person said already ***ending on where ur body is already 50 pounds in ten weeks is either very easy or impossible.

----------


## quarry206

What is ur height weight.. Age.??

I think the program is mainly for beginers, teaching how powerlifting works usually jumps peoples numbers really fast really quick


I used the bench program doc sust posted and went from 405lbs to 440lbs in about 4months.. And I weight 200lbs.

Like one person said already dending on where ur body is already 50 pounds in ten weeks is either very easy or impossible.

----------


## mateo112

Stats 6'3" 240 (Due to an increase in calorie intake and started taking creatine. up from 230 a month ago) age 20. Bf% is way higher then where i would like it to be but i am just trying to add as much size and mass and strength as i can. will be doing a strong man comp around the end of july with 5 events so stength gain is what i'm really focused right now.

as far as being a beginner goes, i think i fall into that category just for the fact that i'm am just benching my body weight. i plan on changing that hopefully with this program.

----------


## Anibolism

A good cycle can't even promise you 50lbs on your bench in 10 weeks. Let us know how it works out for you.

----------


## ironaddict69

> A good cycle can't even promise you 50lbs on your bench in 10 weeks. Let us know how it works out for you.


i beg to differ that test, tren , and halotestin stacked wouldnt add more than 50.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> i beg to differ that test, tren, and halotestin stacked wouldnt add more than 50.


would or wouldnt?

----------


## ironaddict69

oh im saying if he did a cycle with those and trained right, his bench would AT LEAST raise 50 lbs!

----------


## mateo112

hopefully i can add 50 pounds without a cycle this time. then down the road a year or two when i'm set up better for a cycle(physically, mentally, finacially) i can add another 50 pounds onto my bench.

----------


## Hoss198

I benched 552 in my last meet wei***ng 215lbs. I have been training my 24 year old brother for 2 months he has increased his bench from 225 for 5 reps to 275 for 5 reps in this time.

----------


## ironaddict69

> I benched 552 in my last meet wei***ng 215lbs. I have been training my 24 year old brother for 2 months he has increased his bench from 225 for 5 reps to 275 for 5 reps in this time.


dude...holy shit PM me HOW?

----------


## Titleist

> I benched 552 in my last meet wei***ng 215lbs. I have been training my 24 year old brother for 2 months he has increased his bench from 225 for 5 reps to 275 for 5 reps in this time.


Yeah shoot me a pm on that one too. I'd like to know what you have him doing.

----------


## Attila_the_Hun

Count me in on wanting to know what kind of training methods were used to go from 225x5 to 275x5 in 2 months.

----------


## mateo112

back to my program. on my third set i did 255 for 2 reps. that puts me up 30pounds at the start of week six. i should have no problem getting a 50 pound increase in 10 weeks. negatives are coming up in a few weeks and i anticipate those really helping me out. i am setting a new goal at 300 pounds. that would be 65 pound increase in 10 weeks. i'm getting up there.

----------


## ironaddict69

still making progress mateo?

----------


## mateo112

sorry fellas haven't really been keeping up the log here on ar. as of right now i'm in the middle of week nine and i did 275 twice on my last set this monday. thats up 40 pounds right now. feeling strong as hell in all my lifts and am gaining lots of size. did some heavy negatives last week and was sore as hell for 3 days. 2 weeks till judgement day so i'll be keeping you guys posted.

----------


## Doc.Sust

glad it is working for you

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I benched 552 in my last meet wei***ng 215lbs. I have been training my 24 year old brother for 2 months he has increased his bench from 225 for 5 reps to 275 for 5 reps in this time.


but that all ***ends on his experience level, when people first start out, putting 50lbs on your press is easy, i did the same thing 225 to 275 in 10 wks when i first started to do partial movements the first time. after that gain, i never ever had a jump like that again, it moved much much slower and took me YEARS to get where i am now. as you become a veteran of the press , adding strength becomes harder and harder.

----------


## ironaddict69

> but that all ***ends on his experience level, when people first start out, putting 50lbs on your press is easy, i did the same thing 225 to 275 in 10 wks when i first started to do partial movements the first time. after that gain, i never ever had a jump like that again, it moved much much slower and took me YEARS to get where i am now. as you become a veteran of the press , adding strength becomes harder and harder.


partial movements like what do u mean?

----------


## BNK

I remember when i first came to a gym i pressed 132 for 8 reps .Then i decided i liked the decline bench better and did that for partials(don't ask me why cuz i don't know). And after three months i was doing partials on the decline with 242 and when i tried for the flat bench i did a single with 198 .

I don't know if its much ,but this was my beginner big jump :66 lb in three months doing only partial decline. Nowdays i struggled to go from 330 to 350 in about a year ...i never did juice (no problem with anybody who does , i just don't want to do it ...probably out of lazyness or something).

----------


## Hoss198

> I benched 552 in my last meet wei***ng 215lbs. I have been training my 24 year old brother for 2 months he has increased his bench from 225 for 5 reps to 275 for 5 reps in this time.


Since my last post my brother has benched 300 for 4 reps. His weight is 200 and is 5'6" tall. Life time drug free. I did 385 for 2 sets of 5 reps. I am 5'8" and weigh 215lbs. I am getting ready for a WA**L meet in July.

----------


## Hoss198

> Yeah shoot me a pm on that one too. I'd like to know what you have him doing.



I can email you the program

----------


## brjrj0000

hey could you message it to me to bro?

----------


## JC2007

Send it to me as well, if you don't mind. Thanks.

----------


## ironaddict69

> I can email you the program



yeah...me too :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  thanks man

----------


## Midwest Viking

I think we would all like to see this program. It sounds like it works great.

----------


## Mr Mac

I wouldnt mind a look at it either if that's cool. Thanks.

----------


## quarry206

i have noticed everybody on this thread is looking or thinking there is a magic plan to make your bench go threw the roof... the fact of the matter is when you are just starting out yes it is very easy to add 50 to 75 lbs in ten weeks to your bench... but after you have hit a level of lifting above beginner for your weight and size even some of the best lifters in the world with pro trainiers and doctors designing there plans might only put on 5 pounds in ten weeks.....

simple factors of gaining strength
1) diet

2) training split 

3) intensity while working out

4) proper amount of rest for each muscle and amount of sleep you get

5)lifestyle

and many many other factors go into how your body grows and how your CNS reacts.... no program can give you what you want without you giving your body what it needs..


further more... stop looking so much at weight you are throwing up and look at the ratio to your own body weight. benching 1 times or even 1.5times your body weight raw is easy to make jumps and leeps to, after that point you might be nickle and diming it to get to 2 times your body weight raw..

most raw lifters in the common gym will never in their live see a max bench two times their body weight. but it can be done you just have to stop looking for easy ways out

----------


## frank2738

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/fitness.htm

if this site comes up, u can find that bench press program here, along with a bunch of other good stuff. the profgram works, i do it often. and if u r on gear when u do it, it will be more than 50lbs. u add to it!

----------


## bigman_nick

i dont see the big deal of this critical bench shit...ive been hittin the gym for 6 months strait, first 3 months i added 100lbs to my flat bench and since then ive added another 30...so over all thats from 155-285 in 6 months...thats better then 50lbs in 10 weeks unless u do it back to back to back to back....then its just on the crazy side. but as i said, 130lbs in 6 months is dam good so this critical bench thing is just a phase i guess

----------


## Monster87

It's normal to put a lot of weight on your bench in the first few months. After awhile you'll plateu and adding the poundage gets extremely difficult, which is where programs like this fit in nicely. You'll see what I'm saying a few months from now  :Wink/Grin: . In the meantime though, congrats on your progress  :Smilie: .

----------


## Grieday09

Im not so sure if you would even ab work. Your doing plenty of work on the abs already with all your lifting in the program, is there any reason for you to want to keep the ab work such as wanting to keep an 6 pack, although that may be more influenced from your diet?

----------


## Mrwall

@ Hoss189 Whats up i'm new to this site but I was wondering, Whats the program u mentioned u put ur brother on to gain 50 pounds on bench in two months?

----------


## Hoss198

Email me and I will send it to you

----------


## SamLovesWeights

No doubt the Critical Bench is aimed at beginners trying to increase there bench but I have seen some advanced lifters get good results from the program. I did a full review here - http://www.quickmusclebuild.com/critical-bench-review/. Westerdal who is the author does cover other topics such as mind-set which would benefit almost any lifter. The sections on nutrition, supplements are pretty basic, but cover what is needed. The author does have quite a decent bench and he looks natural (although I can't tell most of the time). Seasoned strength athletes are always going to get less from these programs as they are usually closer to there genetic potential.

----------

